# Little Dell on a fly in the snow 4-1



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

So my twin and I went Backcountry skiing today and it sucked so bad that we only took one lap. With an afternoon to kill so we hit Little Dell.

Little Dell - Arrived at 5:45pm and started at the inlet. I walked up to where an old bridge USE to be but it was gone. We both caught a few fish and had a few bites before splitting up. I busted out my fly rod and got a cutty within 2 mins of casting! I was thrilled and kept trying for an hour or so with no more bites. Never have got a fish on a fly and fly rod at Little Dell!

My twin switched up to a bass rig that I rolled my eyes at when he bought it. It worked (see pics)! We endured the snow squalls and had a blast in the blizzards. I caught 12 cutts and my twin caught 7.

I was using a glod kastmaster and caught 1 fish on a ju ju midge below an idicator. My twin used a glod Kastmaster, a 1/4oz Strike King Red Eyed Shad in "baby carp" color, a Countdown Rainbow Rapala in size CD 9 and a 3 inch "crawdad jig" in Pumpkin Pepper with red flakes color.

Strike King Baby Carp Cutthroat 









Rainbow Rapala Cutthroat









An 18 inch Cutthroat Trout caught on the Rainbow Rapala









EvilTyeDye holding his 1st fish off a crawdad jig









A close up of the jig and the cutt that could not take its eye off it









My entry to the contest. It is April 1st so why not? Glad Evil reminded me!


----------



## blueboy22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice report, Ive been using that same crawdad jig at Utah Lake with no luck, Now I see its for Trout not Bass, Ha ha.


----------



## lunkerjunker (Aug 8, 2011)

Nice. I was up there yesterday as well with my kids. Weather was pretty nasty but the fishing was good. The kids only lasted about an hour and a half but they each got into some fish so it was good.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

lunkerjunker said:


> Nice. I was up there yesterday as well with my kids. Weather was pretty nasty but the fishing was good. The kids only lasted about an hour and a half but they each got into some fish so it was good.


I might have seen you! We saw a family as we were heading down. Glad to hear the fish bite at more than just the inlet.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

blueboy22 said:


> Nice report, Ive been using that same crawdad jig at Utah Lake with no luck, Now I see its for Trout not Bass, Ha ha.


Bought that at Wallmart. The cutts at Little Dell are crazy for bass gear actually. Senkos work on them too. Waiting to see if a buzz bait or spinnerbait works.


----------



## lunkerjunker (Aug 8, 2011)

Yeah we were closer to the dam because I thought it might block the wind a little. I was wrong.


----------



## EvilTyeDyeTwin (Aug 9, 2011)

lunkerjunker said:


> Yeah we were closer to the dam because I thought it might block the wind a little. I was wrong.


That is perhaps the number one thing that bugs me about Litttle Dell..WIND...it is nearly always there. Now that the inlet is really shallow the wind kicks up the waves and turns the whole area into chocolate milk. Wonder when they are gonna start filling up the lake again...hate it when it is so low.


----------



## EvilTyeDyeTwin (Aug 9, 2011)

blueboy22 said:


> Nice report, Ive been using that same crawdad jig at Utah Lake with no luck, Now I see its for Trout not Bass, Ha ha.


I think you need to try it on bass in a more clear water...like Pineview, East Canyon...Mantua would probley be too weedy. The trick I found was that in shallow water, you got to pull up on the rod not too hard, but often...like a lot, in deep water the harder you pull up the better...but allow the bait to hit the bottom. Man Coyotespinner was right when he said that takin bass always sounds dirty.

Oh ya and be ready for the hit/take...most of the time it was on the flutter down when they would strike. Missed several because I did not reel in the slack quick enough. Always a joy getting a fish on a new lure...within 6 casts too!

P.S. I have never got a trout on a spinner bait.....yet!


----------

